# What color is this baby?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Originally, I thought she was blue and got quite excited, because it's been several years since I've even seen a blue mouse, but as she's gotten more fur, she's turned this power/baby blue color and now she's got this darker patch over her eye.

there's a male in her litter which is also tricolor.

She has black eyes and has a blaze on her nose.

She's super pretty and I plan on keeping her and would be really happy if she was blue.

Any ideas?


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

She looks like blue splashed to me!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Are those realy light patches white? If so I'd guess she is also a tri.


----------

